# TDY Bass Action Video from Tyndall AFB: 6 Mar 16



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've been over here at Tyndall for a few weeks now and I've had the itch to bass fish Felix Lake on the main base since I got here. Finally, today, a classmate of mine and I went to the outdoor rec, rented a boat, and put it into Felix Lake. It was on from the get go. Bass all over the banks, on beds, a very nonexistent pressured lake. We easily put over 50 lbs of bass in the boat. I had my go pro on for a lot of it and make sure you watch till the end to see the 4 pounder come in the boat. Bass came on trick worms, lizards, beavers, flukes, and the biggest came on Cane Thumpers. It was a little hard trying to keep the buck bass off the lines today, but it's the best overall day of 2016 for Bass. Enjoy the video, thanks.

https://youtu.be/PXDSIP1fRjw


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, good looking fish! I have had good luck on the cane thumpers myself..


----------



## FLAbassin (Mar 8, 2016)

I didn't get a chance to fish that when i was there for the Academy last summer. Now i wish I had. Looms like it was a great time.


----------

